# sacrifice/corruption feat



## astriemer (May 25, 2005)

WotC introduced the concept of using a personal sacrifice/corruption to cast spells that are more powerful than normal for their level. The Life Burn feat from LA handles this in general, but my question is would it be reasonable to create a modified version of the Life Burn feat called Sacrifice or Corruption (the difference being flavor only)?

Functionally it would be the same except that you could spend points from any of your attributes to power your spells. It would like something like this.

Sacrifice/Corruption [Mage]
Your can increase the power of your magic by making a personal sacrifice or by allowing yourself to become corrupted.
Prerequisite: Good (for Sacrifice) or non-Good (for Corruption)
Benefit: Whenever you cast a spell, you can choose to take 1 point of ability burn to increase your MP limit by 1 for that spell. You can do this multiple times at once, though all the burn must come from the same attribute for a single spell casting and you cannot  increase your MP limit by more than 5 this way, and you cannot reduce any ability to below 1. Ability burn is like ability damage that cannot be healed by any means other than naturally, at a rate of 1 per day.
If you have this feat, you can choose signature spells that are too powerful for you to cast normally.


----------

